# Jeremiah



## jenna (Apr 29, 2005)

One of the best shows EVER, and in the grand tradition of great shows was axed after only 2 seasons. makes me angry with the general viewing public. tell me why crap like Frasier is on for 10000000 years and wins countless Emmys and an innovative awesome show like Jeremiah goes virtually unnoticed? the second season was some of the best television i've ever seen. sigh. had to vent! i miss the show (it only JUST got shown on telly here!) so badly. well, i'm off to dream of a Marcus/Jeremiah sandwich  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2005)

You have to remember that there were a LOT of good series that never got much of a chance... Brimstone, American Gothic, Enterprise, Jake 2.0, Nowhere Man, Earth-2, etc!!!

Guess there are too many of the ones that appeal to something in American society - such as: Frasier, Friends, ER, Seinfeld, etc... Go Fig!!!


----------

